# Que frenos Recomiendan



## albxor (Jan 8, 2014)

Hola.

Actualmente tengo unos frenos deore. Pero se me rompio la maneta derecha.
Vi que puedo cambiar la pieza, pero pense que valdria la pena aprovechar la oportunidad para hacer un upgrade.

Que frenos me recomiendan para un uso de All mountain/Enduro?

La primera opcion seria continuar con shimano y cambiar por unos frenos XT pero me parece que aparte de los ajustes en la maneta, el caliper es practicamente el mismo.

He visto los guide en sus varias versiones R, RS, RSC, Ultimate.
Aunque no se si haya mucha diferencia entre una y otra. 
la diferencia con los shimano es que estos son de 4 pistones. 

Finalmente los hope parecen ser una maravilla, pero el precio es mucho mas elevado.

Me gustaria saber si alguien de ustedes ha probado estos frenos y conocer su opinion

Saludos.


----------



## Mithrandir (Nov 25, 2010)

Los Hope son marca tope de gama, si estas dispuesto a pagar el precio y batallar un poco por la disponibilidad de balatas, etc. no creo que te arrepientas.

Por otro lado, yo tengo los Guide RSC y no estoy impresionado (como referencia, antes tenía unos Formula). En la sierra me quedé prácticamente sin frenos (brake fade), aunque era un bajadón ~1.5km de diferencia de altura y yo ando sobre los 95kg.

En base a lecturas que hago, estoy considerando cambiar los Guide por Saints, pero para mi implica cambio de "tecnología" puesto que ya tengo todo el equipo de purgado para líquido de frenos y estoy familiarizado con ese proceso.

Para ti, la ventaja de seguir en la línea de Shimano es que usan aceite mineral en lugar de líquido de frenos, lo que los hace fáciles de purgar y ya estás acostumbrado a su feeling. Además de la disponibilidad de refacciones.


----------



## albxor (Jan 8, 2014)

Gracias por la respuesta Mithrandir.

Tienes alguna referencia entre los shimano y los guide?
Entiendo que los guide no sean la gran cosa pero si el desempeño es notablemente mejor que los shimano creo que si me convendría. A mí no me causa problema cambiar de marca. 

Si no entonces creo que lo mejor sea que me quede con los Deore.
Investigando veo que los nuevos modelos de XT y XTR tienen inconsistencias en el frenado.
Los Saint también podría ser opción aunque creo que ya quedan muy sobrados para lo que hago. 
Alguna vez también he tenido "brake fade", pero solo de vez en cuando en bajadas muy muy largas. 
Que opinan de seguir con los deore y cambiar los rotores y las balatas a unos Ice tech, servirá de algo?


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Mi estimado albxor, te voy a dar mi opinión que además deque te va a dormir es posible que te saque mas de onda y al rato en lugar de ayudarte te voy a crear mas incertidumbre frenera ja ja ja .

Para mi el enfoque hacia los frenos es simplemente que frenen bien con potencia y que tengan una buena modulación , el peso , la estética y las refacciones me vienen valiendo....ya que hasta la fecha nunca he necesitado cambiarles nada con la excepción de las balatas y el liquido de purga .

Hace muchos años ya ...cuando todo lo relacionado al mtbike lo ligaba con el peso de los componentes los Magura Marta SL eran la ley , ya no recuerdo si eran Martha con H o sin H ja ja ja da igual , eran buenos , muy ligeros y muy caros , lo bueno cuesta ...

Estéticamente los Hope tienen lo suyo , están muy bien acabados y se les nota la calidad a leguas de distancia , realmente no son tan costosos como unos Magura , la bronca es conseguir las balatas y la purga .

Los Formula italianos son como las memelas de la esquina de mi casa , a veces están buenísimas y a veces saben bien feo .

En una de mis bicis ando estrenando unos Sram Guide Ultimate , la verdad están muy buenos nada que ver con los anteriores Avid / Sram , sin embargo si están con un sobre precio que asusta , yo los compre porque venían incluídos con el kit XX1 y si me han gustado sin embargo nunca los compraría si solo estuviera comprando frenos.

Los buenos , bonitos y baratos son los Shimano en cualquiera de sus versiones de SLX para arriba , los XT muy cotizados y salen buenos , eran mejores los plateaditos que los ****** nuevos , hay refacciones de ellos al alcance, purgarlos es muy sencillo , no son ligeros , no son muy potentes ,modulan muy bien , pero en el concepto mas amplio y general son los mas completos .

En todas las marcas y modelos hay opiniones que van de ¡ Son Excelentes ! a ¡son malísimos ! cada quien tiene su propia opinión.

Ahora bien , si hay una buena diferencia entre los Deore y los XT y no solo en la maneta sino también en el caliper y en la potencia y modulación .

Por otro lado también hay que purgarlos bien y hacer los ajustes pertinentes que cada freno te ofrezca , unos frenos mal purgados o mal ajustados nunca darán el rendimiento y seguridad deseados .

Cambiarle los rotores a los Deore no te va a servir de nada ,nada mas sería un gasto inutil, el cambio de balatas si podría tener algún efecto , dependiendo del material del pad , ya ves que hay semi , sinte, orga ,metal y ahí si se siente la diferencia , desgraciadamente las balatas que frenan mejor ,mas suave y con mejor modulación son las balatas que duran muy poco y las que duran mucho son ruidosas .

Hay cuando quieras calar un Ultimate , XT, Formula me dices .

Saludos.
the last biker


----------



## albxor (Jan 8, 2014)

Gracias Last Biker, como siempre una excelente aportación. 
Coincido con que lo importante es que frenen bien y la modulación. De hecho esto ultimo seria lo que mas me interesaría. ya que los Deore frenan bien pero la modulación creo que podría ser mejor. 
y claro que pasare a ver los frenos.
Saludos


----------



## Cletomano (Nov 9, 2015)

Ya que estamos con los frenos, cada cuantos km recomiendan cambiar las balatas?


----------



## albxor (Jan 8, 2014)

Cletomano said:


> Ya que estamos con los frenos, cada cuantos km recomiendan cambiar las balatas?


Mira lo que acaban de publicar hace un par de horas


----------



## Mithrandir (Nov 25, 2010)

Cletomano said:


> Ya que estamos con los frenos, cada cuantos km recomiendan cambiar las balatas?


No es cuestión de Kms sino de estilo de conducción, peso del rider y condiciones ambientales. Alguien con un perfil más casual en clima seco tendrá una vida útil de sus balatas mucho más larga que un biker agresivo y que rueda en clima lluvioso.

La inspección visual para ver como van tus balatas es clave.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Cletomano said:


> Ya que estamos con los frenos, cada cuantos km recomiendan cambiar las balatas?


Hola que tal , hablando de cambiar balatas yo no me aventuro a recomendar sin embargo les comento que en mi caso personal , a partir de que las instalo nuevas yo las acostumbro cambiar a los 2343 kms recorridos, o bien a los 347 días , lo que ocurra primero, en el caso de que pierda la cuenta de los kilómetros o de los días , entonces las cambio cuando siento que ya no frenan, rechina el metal contra el rotor y/o cuando veo que ya no hay material de frenado en la placa metálica.

saludos


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Yo las cambio anualmente en mi bici primaria.


----------



## Cletomano (Nov 9, 2015)

Pues mas o menos coinciden en que al año, genial la recomendación del canal de Youtube, muy chido, no lo conocía, gracias banda!


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Buenas tardes a todos. Yo he usado shimano xt y Magura Martha SL. Los dos me funcionaron muy bien pero los Martha son otro mundo, frenan muy bien y en estética están increíbles (aunque ya sé que están descontinuados).
El único problema que he tenido con los Martha es que las balatas comenzaron a rechinar horrible en las bajadas (al menos los demás del cerro sabían que alguien venía en camino ja ja). 
No sé si fue que algo los contaminó o las balatas ya estaban gastadas o viejas. 
SI yo fuera a cambiar de frenos ahora compraría Magura nuevamente. Cada quien habla como le va en el feria y a mí me ha ido bien. 
saludos!


----------



## victorfsrz (Apr 9, 2013)

Yo tengo unos Shimano slx y me van geniales. Refacciones, tutoriales para purgar y ajustar, todo es sencillo de conseguir. Y ademas un precio bastante correcto.

Enviado desde mi LG-D686 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## albxor (Jan 8, 2014)

Gracias a todos por las recomendaciones.
Al final conseguí unos frenos Formula RO y me han funcionado bastante bien hasta el momento. el proceso de purgado no es tan difícil y usan dot4 que se puede conseguir muy fácilmente a diferencia del aceite mineral de shimano.
Ya veremos después de un uso mas prolongado que tal van.
Saludos.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Muy buena eleccion !


----------

